# Jack Miner bands



## LilSiman/Medina

How many of you guys have shot jack miner bands or know of anyone? We got one this afternoon and we know they are are I was just wondering how rare around here.


----------



## Mitch b

I have never shot one and have only heard, friend of a friend, of 1 being shot last year in the 20ish years I have been waterfowl hunting.


----------



## floater99

I managed one off edgewater brk wall several years ago,thats the only one I know of in my group of hunters,they will send you a lot of info when you turn in info all pretty interesting info mine was on a hen mallard 6 yrs old


----------



## Carpn

I know of about a half dozen . The whole Jack Miner story is pretty awesome . Hopefully someday I'll be fortunate enough . Congratulations !


----------



## 3 dog Ed

I got one about 3yrs ago down in southeast Ohio. It was a 7yr old drake mallard. They have an excellent database that makes for some fun searches of Ohio.


----------



## garhtr

I got one on a mallard drake several years ago in SW 
"Cast all your cares upon God" also got properly baptised later that morning, slipped and went completely under. 
If you check the Jack Miner web site you can see where all bands have been recovered and how many. and what type of birds were banded
Good luck and Good hunting !


----------



## Muddy

I got one 10 years ago on a mallard. It said "fear God and give him glory".


----------



## I_Shock_Em

Have one from a Canada goose. 1 of 30 geese shot with Miner bands that year in North America.


----------



## fishkiller

Years ago it seems like there were a lot more geese banded with Miner bands than now.


----------



## big ducks

I have got 2 mallard Miner bands they are super cool, with the scriptures on them also have a buddy that I hunt with every weekend that also has a mallard Miner band. Killed all of them on Western lake Erie. Good luck guys.


----------



## chuckNduck

Got one on a black duck back in the early 90's at Walpole Island.


----------



## Riverduck11

My first ever band in 96 was a Miner Band. 21 years later and lots of ducks shot, no more Miner's yet!

It is the only band I keep in my safe and not on my lanyard.


----------

